# Pain between toes



## Helga (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi, Vizsla lovers. My Vizsla is a boy, not fixed, he is 8, and so far everything is good (aside for usual Vizsla issues . We walk in a forest two times per day and I sometimes come across a 1.5 year old Vizsla boy. I was so delighted to see him, when I realized he is somewhat limping. He looks reluctant to walk, which intuitively made no sense as Vizslas run like mad. The owner shown me the spaces between his toes and they are red, he has tried everything with diet and fungus advice - no result. It pains me to see a young Vizsla in this state. The owner asked me if I have heard of this condition for Vizslas - I have not. Has anyone come across irritated skin between toes that makes it painful for a Vizsla to walk? What could I suggest to this man next time I see him - it's his first Vizsla and he is lost....


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

I think I'd begin highly scrutinizing where the dog's feet have gone or frequently go. What are the chances his feet are exposed to toxic substances. Petroleum based, herbicides or other? Possibly an allergic reaction to poisonous vegetation... for example: poison ivy. Your description of the symptoms are quite vague and no pictures.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Allergy, chemical, physical trauma, autoimmune. Top causes I'd look into. Top would be injury or environmental cause like @derwos mentioned... herbicides, pesticides, lawn treatments, etc.


----------



## Helga (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you, I haven't thought of poison ivy or pesticides. Will suggest to him to investigate.


----------

